# Please pray



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We're on our way to the vet ER. Violet has begun to vomit again. She looks so miserable and I can't help her. I'm trusting God for this!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Praying for her! *hugs*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending prayers Deborah. We are all here for you. Hoping this is just because of her empty tummy. Should be an internist specialist at the ER.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb-God Watch over her and you-Iam Praying all day for you two-Iam so sorry to hear this again. Keep the Faith***


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry Violet is still sick. Praying she feels better real soon.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this Deb. Hoping everything looks OK and she fully recovers real fast.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, you're doing the right thing! Humans usually get admitted to the hospital for pancreatitis because you have to be on complete gut rest, pain control and IV fluid support. I would imagine that it is similar for canines. I hope and pray that there isn't anything else underlying that can present with pancreatitis. ::hug:: stay strong! Keep us posted.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm praying everything will be ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh no....praying.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb....PRAYING.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm praying for your fluff!!! This is so sad I am sorry that you are going through this!! Hugs to you and violet


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers are being said for Violet.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

oh my... is she vomiting out of the blue? Ein vomited up all his food this morning(right after eating the moistened raw food) but I think he usually does this if he gulps down his food too fast(but that's just Ein.. also could be from his cone collar too). I had to take him to work with me today bc I wasn't sure if he was going to be ok after vomiting up  
I hate to see my Ein being in pain in any way and I am sure you are worried sick. can you let us know if vet is able to diagnose the reason on why she could be vomiting? she just had her bday too .....  I am keeping Violet in my thoughts until I hear she is well again


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for sweet little Violet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no....I hope and pray she's ok....rayer:...poor little girl really is sick!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. I am holding our dear sweet Violet in my heart...and wishing with all my heart that she will feel better soon. Thank goodness she has a pro-active mommy who doesn't waste time getting her special care.rayer:


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

Praying


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for Violet, Deb. And for you too.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Violet.rayer:


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

Praying


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this. Of course I am praying for sweet, sweet Violet.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Lots of prayers from me and Maddie.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry! I know how worried you are! Get better soon, Violet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no! Praying for Violet.rayer: I hoped so much that she was in the clear. She'll get the care she needs there. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about dear Violet going through the vomiting and tough time. Sending prayers and hugs to you both. Get well soon Violet!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Debbie, you're doing the right thing! Humans usually get admitted to the hospital for pancreatitis because you have to be on complete gut rest, pain control and IV fluid support. I would imagine that it is similar for canines. I hope and pray that there isn't anything else underlying that can present with pancreatitis. ::hug:: stay strong! Keep us posted.



I will most definitey be keeping Violet in my prayers, i have a feeling that she may be admitted, my first dog Shelby had pancreatitis just once and spent a week at the vets (they had someone there during the nights) and came home for the weekend since there wouldn't be anyone there during the weekend and she had to go back for another 3 days before she was able to stay home. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:

Marisa is right about that, my husband was in the hospital about 2 years ago for pancreatitis.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How is Violet doing? I have you both in my thoughts. May God help your little one to get over this soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

My dog from childhood had it and he was very very elderly like 16 and he came through fine.

Hope all the best for Violet. It's an awful feeling.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, checking in and praying Violet is okay. Hugs!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh, Deb.. I had kind of thought she was getting on the mend... Be assured that lots of prayers going out for her from here in NY!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for Violet....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back. Can't stay up any longer. I have PT in the morning. Will be dreaming of Violet feeling better. :smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh ,no ,I was so hoping it would be like Amy's bout with pancreatitis..I hope they can help her soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just now seeing this. How is Violet doing this a.m. Praying she is feeling much better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-checking in on Violet.


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my, best wishes and I do hope they can get some fluids into her x big hug


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry that I didn't update you last night, but it was late when I got home. Violet is still at the vet ER. The vet and I thought it was best to keep her there and monitor her for 24 hours. She is also getting fluids, and nutrition by I.V. They did do x rays to make sure there was nothing else going on, along with more bloodwork. Her white blood count was a little off , so he thought maybe she was starting an infection, but will do more bloodwork later on . Thank you all for your prayers, and asking to continue if you will. She looked so pitiful last night , and she had not eaten one bite for me, and any water that I gave her, I had to force it. When I told her good bye, last night she sat up and wiggled her little ears at me . I love her so, and am praying that she'll recover . Laurel is lost without her. She keeps pacing and whimpering. Poor baby! Actually all 3 know that's something's not right, as they have been unusually quiet. They will call me this morning to let me know how's she is.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying they call you with great news this morning saying shes ready to go home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Deb, I'm sure it was hard to leave her but of course it's best. Praying that today you'll get good news and that she'll be able to come home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was happy to see your update. Praying for sweet Violet. Hopefully she will be back home today and her siblings will be at ease. Fluffs are the best. Hugs to you!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying for Violet. Hope she is doing better today.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry i missed this , hugs and prayers x


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't even imagine how difficult it was for you to leave her. Violet will be in my thoughts and prayers until she is better and back home with all of you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am just now seeing this, I am so sorry Deb. Please keep updated on little Violet as you can. Sending gentle puppy kisses her way!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that you will have good news soon!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Deb...I haven't been on the computer much, lately..I am so sorry about Violet..I am glad she is on an I.V. and resting her little insides. I had a Maltese that got pancreatits..he was so sick..he was on an I.V. for a week but he did well. Are they giving her antibiotics? I know you must be so worried..:grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG Debbie i prayed and will continue to pray Im so sorry im worried with you !!!!! oxoxoxoxxoox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Deb...I haven't been on the computer much, lately..I am so sorry about Violet..I am glad she is on an I.V. and resting her little insides. I had a Maltese that got pancreatits..he was so sick..he was on an I.V. for a week but he did well. Are they giving her antibiotics? I know you must be so worried..:grouphug:


Yes they were going to put her on antibiotics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh hon, judst got up and ran to get my phone and see how Violet is. Glad she's at the vet and getting checked out and most of all the i.v. she needs so you don't have to stress trying to get fluids in her. I'm sure she's in good hands. As others have said sometimes it takes a few days of that to help. I know you all feel off balance not having her there but she's where she needs to be. Sending lots of hugs and prayers and an apology-i looked at my post last nite and thought i posted a praying emoticon but some other stupid one showed up. I usually proofread. Let us know how she's doing today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-it's hard to leave the ER without them I know, but that helpless feeling at home knowing you can't help them is awful, I felt so bad for you when I read your post last night. I'm sure your tired from 2 days of worry. Now you can know she is with good doctors. Did your Vet start treatment with any specific meds or was it a wait and see if she ate on her own yesterday? Sounds like a dog can get a bout that passes on its own, or it can be very serious from the posts you've gotten. Just trying to understand this disease. You don't have to answer now, I'm sure you'll know more later. 

Bless you!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I could not believe what happened to little Violet and hope that today finds her feeling better and you too Deb. Will continue to pray for a quick recovery and that she will be back home again very soon. And yes, the others are very intuitive and are aware that there is one that is not home with them. I am sure that they truly miss Violet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kandis I wasn't familiar with pancreatitis , but when you see a your normal healthy fluff refuse all food and water, and just lay around looking so sick, you know it's more than an upset stomach. I haven't heard from the E.R. Yet, I don't want to call yet, since they may have not done the additional bloodwork to tell me the results. Again.... So glad that I have Pet Insurance!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I could not believe what happened to little Violet and hope that today finds her feeling better and you too Deb. Will continue to pray for a quick recovery and that she will be back home again very soon. And yes, the others are very intuitive and are aware that there is one that is not home with them. I am sure that they truly miss Violet.


Even though she was the quiet one, it seems empty with her not here.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for Violet. I just came from church and said an extra prayer for her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-I know I'd been in same boat as you. I rem the AM was so busy at our ER when Sammie was there, but I did call front desk and she would just tell me he was resting, eating, etc quickly till I heard from the Dr.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb, any news on little Violet ??? if you need anything im here for you 

love you

Anna oxoxxox


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Deb I am sorry that Violet is in the hospital. I hope that she will get better.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Praying Violet gets better soon


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw poor Violet. Sending Prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The ER vet called, and she continues to vomit, despite two anti nause meds. They are going to try a third, and also do an ultra sound to get a better look, and rule out any foreign bodies. He is also talking about keeping her another 24 hours. He has been in contact with my vet also. Here is a pic of her last night before we went to the ER. She looks so sad, it breaks my heart.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh Deb I'm so sorry. Steve and I are sending tons of love and prayers for sweet Violet!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Poor little Violet does look sad. I will be praying for her!!!:wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying or little Violet.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Deb))) I know how worried you are. I'm praying this third medication will work and she can start to feel better. I'll be thinking of you and little Violet all day and will keep praying.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Debbie, I'm praying for Violet. Poor baby, she looks so sad in that bed.

I pray they can get this under control. We all are so concerned about her and you.

Prayers....prayers.....prayers....rayer:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for Violet.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet Violet i keep coming back to this thread and hoping to see she is getting better and will continue to do so in the mean time my heart goes out to you nothing worse than seeing your baby sad and poorly we are sending all our love and maizy sends some kisses :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - praying that the third medication helps. Thank goodness she's there and they can keep her hydrated with IVs. I know it's so hard to think of her there but she really requires constant medical attention until she's out of the woods. Can you think of anything unusual that she might have gotten that day? Just wondering since they're looking for any foreign bodies. Little Violet looks so precious in her bed...she's such a beauty. Get better little girl. :wub::wub: We're all worried about you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything past Laurel, Dewey and Hardy to swallow something that they shouldn't, but if Violet did, I'll be really surprised! She was never one to chew or eat anything that she wasn't' suppose to.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Did she eat anything yesterday?

Just asking....

If she ate anything, that could be why she is still vomiting so much. You should let them know if she ate anything, even just a bite.

Pancreatitis the dog needs to be fasted completely for at least 24 hours, if not longer depending on the severity. Pancreatits the pancreas is working overdrive. Feeding makes it work more, which makes them sicker. So fasting helps the pancreas slow down and eventually stop once all food is digested. When it's stopped, it can rest and heal.

the antibiotics will be helpful. Most cases should start them when a diagnosis is made just to be safe. But really, her staying at the vet is the best thing. They can monitor her.

I had an aussie mix who ate a jar of peanut butter (literally the whole jar - PB and all), an she had to be at the vet for a few days. She was very sick and felt crummy for awhile. When she came home we had to feed her chicken and rice in small small portions, and only a small amount of water many times through the day for about a week. Then she gradually worked up to meals and back to her own food.

Praying Violet gets well and feels better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I wouldn't put anything past Laurel, Dewey and Hardy to swallow something that they shouldn't, but if Violet did, I'll be really surprised! She was never one to chew or eat anything that she wasn't' suppose to.


Sounds like Tyler. A tissue is as much on the "wild" side as he'll go. Violet will not be out of my mind for a minute today. I wish there was something more we could do, Debbie, but you know she's got a ton of Aunties and Uncles pulling for her and for you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, she does look so miserable in that pic. Praying that the third med works and she stops vomiting. Sorry she is going through this. 

We are all here for you! Hugs!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bless her sweet little self. I know you would like to be with to hold and comfort. But, she's where she needs to be. Praying that the Dr finds what the issue is quickly. Please continue to keep us posted on how Violet is.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Deb, I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this!!! I truly hope Violet gets better very soon, and that third medicine keeps her from vommitting  I have faith she is a little fighter and will be back in your arms soon! Love and prayes your way!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh dear little girl...the photo is so sad.. she does show in that, that she doesn't feel well! Praying that today with the new meds she'll do better. 
Pancreatitis can be a slow fix. We had many pooches on our diabetes board over the years that had bouts. They came thru but it was a slow-go.... very frustrating because I think we all want our babies fixed NOW!...at least I do! 
Having the IV support is so important... keeping hydrated and 'supported' is what's important so she's in best place for this. 
Something like this comes on so fast...
Will continue to pray for little Violet until she makes a full recovery!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Poor little baby! I hope she starts to feel better fast. She is in the right place, where they can give her what she needs, as she needs it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, I am so sorry little Violet is not doing better yet. I know it is hard that she isn't home, but it is good that they are monitoring her and giving her fluids so that she doesn't become dehydrated You must be so worried, and we are all worried for her right along with you. 

My little Molly had pancreatitis once, out of the blue. We don't know what caused it. She was vomiting non-stop. She did have to say at the hospital for a few days with fluid and rest. It just took time for her system to rest and recover. But she recovered fully, and never had another problem. Violet is in good hand with the vet. Still sending lots of prayers and wishes that she feels better very soon.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sending prayers to Violet. Get better sweet girl !


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb I See the new update and iam praying for this little one so hard.*
*stay strong Mommy. Nickee* ill just keep following the posts,I wish i could do more for you.*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, I am so sorry Violet is still so sick. Continued prayers for Violet, please keep us updated.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi had pancreatitis as well. Started to vomited on a Monday at 3am...wasn't himself and by mid day Wednesday I brought him to the vet.

He gave Jodi *"Iris versicolour*" as well, he said as soon as he sees a dog with pancreatitis (and the lab numbers the way Jodi's were) he gives this and the numbers come back to normal right away. Basically that was what he meant, his english was a little broken. He is into alternative treatments. Jodi was also on an IV for a day and did really well very soon after treatment, and was back home in about 2 days.

Praying Violet is feeling better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The results from the ER was fine, all organs look normal and no foreign objects or obstructions found . They have started her on 
the new anti nausea meds now that the ultra sound is done. They are also keeping her for another 24 hours. They want to get the vomiting stopped and keep the I V in to keep her hydrated. As much as I miss her I know that she has to be there so that she can get better.


Tori, Violet only ate her regular amount of food and the ground sirloin that I gave them. There is no way that they can get to food at my house. There are no kidsj(since Rossi left) here and they can't get on the table and only canned goods on lower shelves of pantry. 
Den and I are going to see her tonight after work. I pray that she gets better! My bill keeps going up !Everyone here that doesn't have it, Pet Insurance!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, over the holidays Tessa, who has a poultry sensitivity, got into a prescription food I have on hand for Sweetness (urinary SO) which is chicken-based. Tessa basically opened the pantry door, took the lid off the Rubbermaid container and helped herself. She was extremely sick from vomiting and diarrhea and it took three anti-nausea meds to stop the vomiting for her as well. 

Praying that this does the trick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news about the u/s , bloods and organs. She's in the right place and hopefully the vomiting will stop. Thanks for update.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh Deb, this is all so much  Your very brave while going through this. I have faith she will get better! Stay strong like you have been and before you know it she'll be home again with the other little ones. Give Laurel a kiss from me. Poor baby, I can't imagine how she feels. I will be praying for you and Violet 💜


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My DD e mailed me this of Violet at the ER . She took it with her phone as we were leaving.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, happy nothing else showed up. Violet is where she needs to be to get better and stay hydrated. I agree that pet insurance is super important. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-Good update. :thumbsup: I was worried she might had an obstruction. I looked here for a sticky thread on Pancreaitis. Maybe we should have one because I really knew nothing about what to do or how quickly and scary this is. So glad you don't have to worry about the ER bills, I learned early on to get some insurance with Sammie's leg. I know you can't wait to check in on Violet tonight. It was kinda hard for me to visit Sammie, I was afraid he would get upset. But I was relieved actually when I got there and he was asleep and we decided not to disturb him, well the surgeon decided for me.:blush: So we peeked in and left, but it was only a 2 day stay. 
I bet all your babies are close to Mamma today. :wub:
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry Deb, I'm just seeing this now. Oh, poor sweet Violet. She is in my prayers. She did look so sad in her bed and in the ER last night. I'm glad the ER is working aggressively to stop the vomiting and continue to monitor and give IV fluids. I'm sure you miss her dearly but she’s in the right place right now. Please give her a gentle hug for me tonight at your visit. And please keep us updated on her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh your little Violet looks so tiny in her hosp photo.:wub: :innocent: what a sweetheart she is Deb.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

That photo of her in the cage at the hospital just about made me cry, poor little baby. Is that a little Malt next to her? 

I've been reading up online on pancreatitis in dogs since I knew so little about it. It seems that there are a lot of people here who have been through it with their dogs so it must happen quite often. Interestingly, I read that it is most common in miniature schnauzers and YORKIES, though from the posts here, it must happen with Malts a lot too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad she's got normal labs so far.I hope she just had a bad bout with some sort of canine flu and will be on the meds soon. Hopefully it wasn't pancreatitis.
My Sasha has the "skoots" today so I had a real mess an she dragged it all over the kitchen... Steam cleaning floors and washing beds and blankets today.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww....sweet Violet. Feel better real soon, honey.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Deb, will be praying for little Violet at Mass this afternoon .(Ash Wednesday). Hang in there:wub:!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, how heartbreaking. Sure hope the new medication helps her and she can come home soon. Prayers continued.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> That photo of her in the cage at the hospital just about made me cry, poor little baby. Is that a little Malt next to her?
> 
> I've been reading up online on pancreatitis in dogs since I knew so little about it. It seems that there are a lot of people here who have been through it with their dogs so it must happen quite often. Interestingly, I read that it is most common in miniature schnauzers and YORKIES, though from the posts here, it must happen with Malts a lot too.


It looked like a Bichon /Poodle mix. Her teeth looked young but her little body looked old . Her chart said "mastectomy" I'm assuming mammary tumor? She seemed very sweet.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deborah, I had no idea your beauty wasn't well. My heart and prayers are with you and Violet.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Any latest update on sweet Violet ???


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh i am praying for sweet little Violet to get better.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Violet is heavy on my mind. You too Deb. Praying she'll be able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Deb... just checking to see how little Violet is doing and hope that you too are holding up as well. I know that you said that you and your Husband will be visiting Violet this evening and hope that you find that she is doing better and has improved. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah, I'm sure your at the hospital now, but I will be offline for tonight. I just hope the doctors were able to stop the vomiting today. Will check back later. :wub:
xxxx


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Still praying for your baby girl...hope she's feeling better soon so mommy can stop worrying! Hang in there...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deborah - checking in on dear Violet to see if the new meds stopped her vomiting. Assuming you're there with her now. Praying for her day and night. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Deborah, I am praying for Violet! I have been through a very similar episode with Bailey...in his case, the vet suspected a blockage and did an exploratory surgery to check it out. I was a relatively new dog owner at the time and didn't know much...but I posted on SM about it and the sweet members here helped me through it. Reading about Violet is making me have a flashback of those scary days. 

I'll be keeping Violet in my thoughts and prayers...hoping that she gets better soon!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Deb, sorry to hear that Violet is in the hospital. Praying that things will go her way and you will have her back home with you...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, just checking in to see how Violet is doing tonight. I'm sure you are at the hospital now, will check back later for an update but wanted you to know I am thinking of you and praying for Violet.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Violet:wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking in on Violet ????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We got back a little while ago from the ER. They are keeping her at least another 24 hours. She hadn't vomited since 2:00 that was after the third anti nausea med. She is getting a pain med, anti biotic, something for her GI and the fluids with glucose and nutrients. The vet thought that she seemed a little more perky today. She sat up when we came in. Hoping and praying that she continues to improve . I miss and love her so!!









She has an IV in and just lies there, she's so sweet!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like things are improving a bit - continuing to pray that she feels better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - good news that the vomiting stopped. And better news that they think she's perking up a bit. So glad she's there and getting the exact care she needs. Must have been hard for you to leave her but right now it's for her own good. Try to get some sleep tonight...this is so stressful. :grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

She is precious !!!! DeBBIe praying for you guys oxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Deb was not on until tonight.....so sorry for little violet. Sounds like she is in good hands and interventions will help her. Maya, Symon, Mz and Me, sending prayers, healing energy, and strength for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Praying Violet continues to improve and that she gets to come home soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I am so glad that she is doing better tonight and getting the care she needs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, it does sound like things have improved and I am so happy. I am praying for Violet to come home tomorrow and that things will greatly improve. It was nice seeing the pic of her resting. Hugs and prayers to you and sweet Violet.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Deb,
I will continue to pray for your sweet Violet. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh things seem like they are looking up.... no vomiting since 2 sounds good and that she is a bit more 'perky' is good news too!
As I said earlier... for something that can happen so fast... it can be a slow recovery period. 
Prayers continue!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

She looks so sweet and little in the hospital cage, poor little baby. I hope tomorrow will be her "turn the corner" day and that she will be home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry she didn't get to come home but she's feeling better so she needs that extra day..She will get to come home on Valentines Day,that's special!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb Iam so glad to hear this. Ill Be praying for Violet.*
*Thank you for help with Yogi. Deb how do we do it?*
*I was so scared i forgot to pray for my own baby-Nickee**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Deb, I wasn't here yesterday so got up around 1:00 AM to check on your baby news. My heart is heavy for you. I have a grooming appointment for my two today so will be out all this AM too---but will be holding you close in my heart & prayers. Please know of our love & concern. ♥♥♥


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, I missed this thread! I am praying hard for Violet-- my Dolly had pancreatitis and was in the hospital for five or six days. The bill she ran up was horrendous, and we didn't have pet insurance. It sounds like you caught Violet's illness sooner than we caught Dolly's, or it was a more mild case than what Dolly had. Anyway, I do know how difficult it is, and am praying that she gets through this and is able to come home soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of Violet and you guys today. Lifting up a prayer!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying you have a 'good-news' report today on little Violet!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning Deb,

How are you feeling today? and how is Miss Violet today did you call the hospital?? still praying for you , hope she comes home today  <3<3 <3


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how sweet little Violet is doing this morning and hope that she continues to improve and will be home soon with her family. Hope that you are doing better too Deb since I know this is so hard on you too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Goodmorning Deb,
> 
> How are you feeling today? and how is Miss Violet today did you call the hospital?? still praying for you , hope she comes home today  <3<3 <3


The hospital will call this morning. I'm sitting right here by the phone!! I want her home, but not before she's ready. I truly believe that if I didn't take her to the ER and she wasn't admitted, she would not be here. I hope that she had a good night, and they're seeing more improvement


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she's responding to the new med Deb. Also, I'm sure the pain meds are helping her to rest so she's probably sleeping most of the time. Hugs to you this morning. I know you'll be glad to have her home again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> The hospital will call this morning. I'm sitting right here by the phone!! I want her home, but not before she's ready. I truly believe that if I didn't take her to the ER and she wasn't admitted, she would not be here. I hope that she had a good night, and they're seeing more improvement


Deb, I think you are absolutely right on this call! I hope it is a good lesson for ALL of us to follow our intuition and move quickly when something isn't right & we feel it in our bones! You are a great mom to your babies (fur & human!) and we love being part of your life! 
I sure hope Violet continues to improve today & will be waiting for that call too! Hang in there!:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, praying that Violet is much better today and gets to come home. I know nothing about pancreatis, is there any way we can prevent this from happening to our dogs. Just me being my normal worry wart self.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> The hospital will call this morning. I'm sitting right here by the phone!! I want her home, but not before she's ready. I truly believe that if I didn't take her to the ER and she wasn't admitted, she would not be here. I hope that she had a good night, and they're seeing more improvement


Did they say it may be pancreatitis? With her symptoms, its sounds like it...she is so pitiful and looks so much smaller than I thought she was..poor little thing..I went to the hospital every day to see my Noah..I took him out of his cage and held him with the IV attached..it was a tough week..I hope she is better today..bless both your hearts....


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, so glad that the vomiting has stopped. Thank goodness. That seems like big progress.
Still praying that little Violet will recover quickly and will soon be home with her gang.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ER just called no vomiting since yesterday at 2:00. The syringed some food(she wouldn't take it on her own) and they're waiting to see if she keeps that down. If she does, they'll give her some meds orally. One concern, she coughed, so they're doing another x ray to rule out pneumonia. If she does, they'll add a different anti biotic. I'm praying that she doesn't!!! All in all the vet thought that she seemed to look better and a little more alert. Please continue prayers for her if you don't mind.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Did they say it may be pancreatitis? With her symptoms, its sounds like it...she is so pitiful and looks so much smaller than I thought she was..poor little thing..I went to the hospital every day to see my Noah..I took him out of his cage and held him with the IV attached..it was a tough week..I hope she is better today..bless both your hearts....


Yes, my regular vet did a test, and it was determined to be pancreatitis. The numbers did not appear to be as severe as some, but this sure has knocked poor Violet for a loop, and me too!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I pray she will be well enough to go home today! And bless your heart too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, guarded but good news!!!!!
Is there a consideration to bring her home today? Maybe one more day in hospital would make you feel better about bringing her home over the week-end. I know you want her there yesterday, but I also know you trust the vet on what is best. 
Sending you warmest hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - slow and steady wins the race. Sounds like she's improving little by little and they're taking it slow which is best. It sounds like they're really on top of everything which must be such a comfort. I'm also of the mindset that I know we want out little ones home but unless they're ready for it, it's best to be watched and treated where they can really help. Keep us posted. :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I will keep Violet in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

It sounds like little Violet is right where she needs to be, is getting excellent care, and slowly improving. Are you going to visit her today? You would probably be a better judge as to whether she is returning to her usual self. She may be extra quiet just because everything is so scary.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Your last update was certainly encouraging Deb and hopefully Violet will be able to keep the food down that they gave her and the the meds will continue to help heal her too. Keeping all of you in the thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Still praying.... sending Violet lost of pats and nose kisses.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Violet is doing better even if its little by little, it's going int the right direction. She is in my continued thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am still praying for little Violet!!! I hope today will be the turning point and that she recovers quickly from here on in:wub:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I would like for you to know my story of our grand-dog, but this isn't the time. I just want to say from my experience that you really do need to move slowly on bringing her home. Sometimes it seems they are doing so well and then things happen quickly----that is all I will say now. I am so in tune w/your feelings, your fears and your hopes. May God Himself grant you supernatural wisdom. Whatever you decide I am on your team.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes, my regular vet did a test, and it was determined to be pancreatitis. The numbers did not appear to be as severe as some, but this sure has knocked poor Violet for a loop, and me too!


Oh dear, I thought so...sorry to hear this...it can make them so sick...my Noah ran a fever and was so nauseated..he had nothing by mouth for 5 days straight! Everything went through the I.V...he was not allowed to come home until he could eat again..even then, he stayed on meds and it took a little while longer for him to recover...I agree that she needs to stay as long as necessary..I know you want her home...but if she is still not able to eat, she needs the IV...big hugs to you and gentle kisses to little Violet.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Deb I know you want her home, but she needs to be there until she can eat and hold it down. I will certainly continue my prayers for both of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on how little Violet is doing today...Praying there's continued improvement!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking for an update...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ER vet called, no pneumonia, and she has kept oral meds and liquid food down. He said that she can come home tonight. I'm a nervous wreck!! I want her home , but I want her to be well enough. I will ask a million questions, I want detailed instructions, and want to know what to do, if she won't eat for me??? I'll just have to see when I get there!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Deb!! :aktion033:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That is wonderful news Deb! So she'll be home on Valentines Day! :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Deb, glad to hear she is eating and holding it down. I would be nervous as well, but I know you will be diligent in her care and will not hesitate to take her back if needed. Hoping and praying the worst is behind her now.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So good to hear she's keeping food down. I am sure you'll be happy when she's back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless Deb , dont worry they will give you details and you will be fine  oxoxxo


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

:aktion033: We needed some good news today!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Terrific news! I know she'll be glad to be home, too!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Great news! Glad she is getting to come home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the best news that I have heard so far today!!! And yes, I can understand that you would be nervous after going through what you did with Violet. I am sure that her three little Buddies will be thrilled to see her again too. Hope that everyone has a good night's rest and that tomorrow will be even a better day for all of you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah--So glad she kept liquid down. I'd feel better if she ate some solid food before coming home but she might not be ready yet. Sure they must feel you can take care of her till she does. It's kinda scary when you first bring them home from hosp if they are not 100% recovered, but just trust your instincts, they haven't failed you to this point and you can just return even if your not sure about something. I did one night with Sammie He was home couple days post op and still would not drink water or food for me so I just drove him up there and the dr examined him for me at midnight. Gave him a shot. I was able to sleep then. Deb, I'm so sorry your baby is sick, and your worried, it will be ok, you've got tons more experience than me and I did it. hopefully she will do really well once she's home. 
Sending prayers to you!! :innocent:
xxxx


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew. I'm sure if they are sending her home, she is doing well. I was so worried about little Violet. Give her kisses from Auntie Sylvie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think they'd send Violet home if she wasn't ready. What a wonderful Valentine's Day present to have her back with you. Just get all the info -- take questions with you (written) and write answers. Sometimes it's a blur when they're telling you things and you're with your baby. I can imagine how nervous you are but you know your little girl and if need be will take her back at any sign of problems.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... it's wonderful news that they feel she can go home but do understand feeling a bit insecure... I think that's normal. I'm sure you'll get detailed instructions, and as others said you can always go back to have her checked if you get concerned.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - so glad to hear that Violet is doing better. Continuing to send prayers and hugs. Keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Deb,

I haven't been on much, I am sorry Violet had a set back, though it is great she is now at home. Thinking about both of you.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Welcome come home Violet!*

Hi Deborah!

I've been waiting for this great news! Welcome home Violet! :woohoo2::happy dance:

I'm also glad to hear that Violet can hold down the liquid food and meds. 

How is she feeling today? I'm anxious to hear if her condition is gradually improving or not. Hope she have a speedy recovery and be back to her normal sweet self soon.

I'm sure you yourself is a nervous wreck anticipating to see any additional signs of complication but be sure we're hear for you and Violet. 

and take great care of your health as Violet needs her loving Mommy!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

How did I miss this thread....well here, this is for you Violet


V..............Violet, we will play the Violin to welcome you home:aktion033:

I...............If you don't mind, don't scare Mommy again:w00t:

O..............Only kisses allowed:smootch:

L...............Little gentle hugs too:tender:

E...............Eventually you can play with your brudders and sis:smrofl::sHa_banana::jackrabbitslims:k:

T...............To those who worry, Violet is fully recovered:chili:


*


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad she is coming home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, I know you will do what is comfortable for you. Pancreatitis has varying degrees of severity- some mild and others devastating. If you and the vet are comfortable, bring her home but watch her closely. Praying for you and Violet. ::hug::


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Debbie, I know you will do what is comfortable for you. Pancreatitis has varying degrees of severity- some mild and others devastating. If you and the vet are comfortable, bring her home but watch her closely. Praying for you and Violet. ::hug::


I was very apprehensive, and made that clear to the vet. He thought she would be OK. The one thing that helps me is knowing that the ER is only 10 minutes away, and they are there 7 days a week , 24 hours. This has been very(and still is) very frightening to me !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Debbie, I know you will do what is comfortable for you. Pancreatitis has varying degrees of severity- some mild and others devastating. If you and the vet are comfortable, bring her home but watch her closely. Praying for you and Violet. ::hug::


:goodpost: :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How's Violet doing today? Still on the mend I hope : )


----------

